# Lost my darling furbaby tonight



## grumpy_owl (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm sorry if this is too off-topic to even be in the off topic section but after four months of not eating, despite all my efforts, the tests, the ultrasounds, the X-ryas, blood tests, fresh raw salmon, my angel Tiki the wondercat has passed.
I'm heartbroken tonight. When my little crazy, yowly, athletic tomboy of a cat-girl was alive, we were a household, a sitcom, a wacky mess. Not that I don't adore my remaining kitties, but now I'm just a lady who has cats.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 29, 2015)

Very sorry for the loss of your furbaby. Sometimes we get one that stands out from the rest, and it sounds like this was your exceptional  kitty. Still miss my Harley, and all his antics, hunting and bringing me all kinds of things.


----------



## KristaY (Apr 29, 2015)

My heartfelt condolences, grumpy owl. Pets are such a special part of the family. I'm sorry you lost your darling furbaby today.


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry. It's amazing how they can take so much of our hearts.


----------



## Relle (Apr 29, 2015)

So sorry your kitty passed away :cry:.    


It has been 2 yrs and 8 months since I lost my special Ellie Bun.

*






 Rainbow Bridge 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


[SIZE=+1]Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor; those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. [/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent; His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together.... [/SIZE]

[SIZE=+1]Author unknown...[/SIZE]


----------



## hmlove1218 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about your furbaby. Here's a short read about how dogs never die, but I don't think cats ever die either. http://i.reddit.com/r/baww/comments/1m7exu/dogs_never_die/


----------



## Susie (Apr 29, 2015)

I am so very sorry for your loss, grumpy_owl!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Apr 29, 2015)

I am sorry to hear that.  Sounds like you both had a lot of fun though


----------



## galaxyMLP (Apr 29, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss. :-( It sounds like you loved your kitty very much.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm really sorry for your loss. Our pets are so much part of the family that their loss hits us really hard, especially those that touch our hearts so much. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 29, 2015)

So very sorry, I know it's heartbreaking. My darling Cookie went to heaven 18 months ago and I still miss him. Hope you have those people you want around you.


----------



## Jstar (Apr 29, 2015)

Awww so sorry to hear  My thoughts are with you


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.  It's like losing a family member.  So very difficult.


----------



## Stacy (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm very sorry for your loss, grumpy_owl. From the sound of it, you gave her a great life, and in the end I like to believe that that's the best measure of us as owners.


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 29, 2015)

Grumpy_owl, I'm so sorry for your loss. She sounds wonderful! You were there for her when she needed you and took the best care of her. Hoping in time you can think of her and smile at all of your memories.


----------



## navigator9 (Apr 29, 2015)

My heart goes out to you. They leave such a big hole in our hearts when  they leave, our four legged friends. Every time I lose a beloved pet, I  say never again....it just hurts too much. But then another one comes  along to fill the empty space....like they know there's a void to be  filled. I have to believe that we'll see them again some day, along with  the human friends and family that we've lost. I can never read the  Rainbow Bridge poem without sobbing. I saved this quote I read  somewhere. 
"It's one of life's cruel jokes that the most loving  creatures on the planet don't live as long as the creatures that need  them the most."
So true. I'm sorry for your loss, grumpy.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 29, 2015)

I am very sorry for your loss.  I lost my dog 8 years ago and I am still crying ,  it does not hurt that much anymore.  
To lose a pet is a loss of family member.


			
				navigator9 said:
			
		

> "It's one of life's cruel jokes that the most loving  creatures on the  planet don't live as long as the creatures that need  them the most."
> So true.



it is !!


----------



## dixiedragon (Apr 29, 2015)

I read somewhere - "They don't know their lives are short, only that they are full."


----------



## Cindy2428 (Apr 29, 2015)

I am so sorry


----------



## Saponista (Apr 29, 2015)

I am heartbroken for you grumpy. I know how you feel as I have experienced it myself. *hugs*


----------



## lenarenee (Apr 29, 2015)

Sending you my sympathies on losing such a special kitty. Take care of yourself, I know how empty your world feels right now.


----------



## not_ally (Apr 29, 2015)

Grumpy Owl, so, so sorry.  Losing a pet - especially ones that have a special place in your heart - is so hard.  Not just at the time, but after, when you find yourself forgetting and looking down to make sure they are not underfoot, waking up and instinctively checking, cocking your head to hear where the meow/scrabbling of  little nails is coming from.   Not sure it will help, but I think a lot of people who read about your furbaby will understand and grieve with/for you.  I do.


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your special kitty. They become such a big part of our lives and we really feel it when they are gone. I lost one of my lovely boys recently and miss him every day. It's small comfort but remember that you gave her all your love and a happy life.


----------



## lsg (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear about your loss.  I lost my Pyr last summer and I still miss her.


----------



## biarine (Apr 29, 2015)

Sorry for your loss, we lost our Luke last 2009 but I still cried when I saw his picture.
Your girl already in rainbow bridge


----------



## grumpy_owl (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you so much, everyone, for your kind words and sympathy. Anyone who has lost a pet understands what a hole it rips in your heart. I grieve for the loss of your little family members as well. It hurts as badly over time, but you will think of it less often, and that is a weak sort of blessing.
The house is very quiet tonight without her constant yowling and reporting on her day, and we are quite subdued. I will pick up her ashes and the empty carrier this weekend.
Hugs to my dear friends in this forum. We may not have met face to face, but you celebrate my joys and make my trials easier to face.


----------



## Balloons (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry for you loss. It's always so hard for us that truly love our furbabies. I'm sure the people here sincerely understand what you're going through. (((((Hugs)))))


----------



## jules92207 (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm so sorry Grumpy. My fur loving heart is with you. *Big Hugs*


----------



## snappyllama (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## ourwolfden (Apr 30, 2015)

I am so sorry for you loss.  I know what you are feeling and how it hurts.  

I had to put down my Simba two years ago.  He was an awesome cat, I got him as a present form my dad when I was 6 and he came  with me when I moved out of my parents’ home.  I have other cats that I love and adore but still three years later I miss him. 

Just remember she will be waiting for you over Rainbow Bridge.


----------

